# Kultura > Muzika shqiptare > Muzika botërore >  Kafeneja "Muzike e Zgjedhur" (Origjinali)

## Brari

Kalamoja pa vesh muzikor  ose kaqola ju lutmi mos shkruani ketu po vec lexoni.

Dita !

Ketu do hapim  nje  "Kafene"  ku do flasim  per   kenget me te bukura gjat koheve si dhe kengetaret e medhej.. 
Nuk ka rendsi ne se jane kenge te reja ose te vjetra, arie operash ose kenge te muzikes lehte..
Mjafton qe jane te kenduara nga zeri njeriut. 

Po e sjell ketu diskutimin  e filluar atje.

Po e filloj me shkrimin e Corazonit qe eshte  vertete eksperte ne muzik e kinema.


MyCorazon shkruan:

------

Ne mendje kam cdo dite....

"Sailing" - Rod Stewart

"Serenade" ( Schubert) - Nana Mouskouri

" Greensleeves" - Helmut Lotti

" Adagio" - Lara Fabian ( nga ALBINONI )

" Un amore per sempre" - Josh Groban.

Edhe me qindra te tjera....Duhet kohe ti shkruash. 

Por si te fundit zgjodha "ABBA" me kengen (MONEY MONEY).
Ju pershendes me te. 

-------------


Keto qe ka vene Korazoni jane te pavdekshme.





 Orku Shkruan:

------



Keget dhe melodite qe me pelqejne me shume jane.

1 - Kolona zanore e te fundit te Moikaneve

2 - Dust in the Wind -- Kansas

3 - Boat on the River

4 - One more Try

-----------


Orku "aferfe"  po ti ve kto te tuat se nuk jam i sigurte se jane Kryevepra.





 Dita  Konservatore shkruan:

----


MI CORAZON,

Dita te falenderon per pershendetjen me kengen. Do ta gjesh dhe nga une nje ne fund te ketij postimi.

Me cudite me ate qe e njihje Helmut Lotti. Kjo tregon se ai paska sukses edhe ne Amerike. Apo e njeh qe nga me pare se te shkoje atje???
Zerin e ka vertet te vecante. Ne Evrope ne koncertet e tij, nuk dua ta ekzagjeroj, por me shume se 70% e pjesmarresve jane FEMRA. Grate e moshuara ne rreshtat e pare i sheh  

Une kam pare nje here nje interviste me te kur po prezantonte nje disk te ri. Tek prezantimi ishin 100% femra ne publik. Sukses te madh ka.



Orku,

1. dhe 2. ne preferencat e tua - jane me te vertete te bukura.
Shto dhe te tjera!




Tani po prezantoj dhe nje kenge tjeter.

E kohes se rinise te prinderve te mi. Ma kane ngjitur ashtu sikurse me kane ngjitur edhe Lucio Battisti-n ne guston muzikore time. Behet fjale per Adriano Celentano-n.
Kenget: 

24 milla baci 

Eshte e pamundur qe prinderit tuaj mos t'ia dine refrenin te pakten. Silljuani ne mendje, kur te keni lexuar ketu. Ka cmendur rinine ne ate kohe.

24 milla baci

Amami,
ti voglio bene !
Con 24000 baci oggi saprai perché l'amore
vuole ogni istante mille baci,
mille carezze vuole all'ora.
con 24000 baci felici corrono le ore,
d'un giorno splendido, perché
ogni secondo bacio te. 
Niente bugie meravigliose,
frasi d'amore appassionate,
ma solo baci chiedo a te
ye ye ye ye ye ye ye ye !

Con 24000 baci così frenetico e' l'amore
in questo giorno di follia
ogni minuto e' tutto mio.

Niente bugie meravigliose,
frasi d'amore appassionate,
ma solo baci chiedo a te
ye ye ye ye ye ye ye ye !

Con 24000 baci felici corrono le ore
d'un giorno splendido perché
con 24000 baci tu m' hai portato alla follia.
Con 24000 baci ogni secondo bacio te ! 



dhe

Una carezza in un pugno - kenge me te cilen njekohesisht edhe ju pershendes!


Una carezza in un pugno

A mezzanotte sai
che io ti penserò
ovunque tu sarai sei mia.
E stringerò il cuscino fra le braccia
mentre cercherò il tuo viso
che splendido nell'ombra apparirà.
Mi sembrerà di cogliere
una stella in mezzo al ciel
così tu non sarai lontano
quando brillerai nella mia mano.
Ma non vorrei che tu
a mezzanotte e tre
stai già pensando a un altro uomo
mi sento gia sperduto
e la mia mano dove prima tu brillavi
e' diventata un pugno chiuso, sai.
Cattivo come adesso non lo sono stato
e quando mezzanotte viene
se davvero mi vuoi bene
pensami mezz'ora almeno
e dal pugno chiuso
una carezza nascerà.
E stringerò il cuscino tra le braccia
mentre cercherò il tuo viso
che splendido nell'ombra apparirà.
Ma non vorrei che tu
a mezzanotte e tre
stai gia pensando a un altro uomo
mi sento gia sperduto
e la mia mano dove prima tu brillavi
e' diventata un pugno chiuso, sai.
Cattivo come adesso non lo sono stato
e quando mezzanotte viene
se davvero mi vuoi bene
pensami mezz'ora almeno
e dal pugno chiuso
una carezza nascerà.
E stringerò il cuscino tra le braccia
mentre cercherò il tuo viso
che splendido nell'ombra apparirà.


__________________
Ndriçohem me pafundesi


My Corazon shkruan:


Dita,  une Helmut Lottin e kam Mik  po mos bzaj se kush nig-jon  hallkun..lol.




Brari shkruan:

------




Kenge te bukura ka me mijra e le te fillojme me kte rast te numrojme disa pa ndjekur ndoj rregull klasifikimi.
 Si te na vijne ne mendje...

E lucevan le stelle  ......nga tosca, puccini.

granada..    ..................Lara.

o sole mio .. .................di capua.

una furtiva lagrima  ......donixetti

My Way  ........................paul anka..frenk sinatra..

En aranjuez Con Tu amor..Sara brightman, rodrigo.

Green green  grass of home...... tom jones ose tom xhons si them un.

Oj nama  sekedim sekedim...........Tarkan..


Vazhdojm her tjera..

Bujrum e oshgjelden ju tjeret ..

----------


## shigjeta

Helmut Lotti eshte me tere mend i madh. Ndoshta jo ndonje ze si Pavaroti apo Domingo, nga fuqia zanore, por ka nje repertor shume te bukur e te pasur qe ia pershtat zerit te tij. Kendon ne 7-8 gjuhe dhe e vecanta eshte se ka nje shqiptim te bukur te tyre. Ne kete drejtim do te thoja ia ka kaluar dhe Pavarotit, qe nuk e le dot italishten pas dhe kur kendon ne gjuhe te tjera  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## MI CORAZON

Brari , ke marre leje ne Bashkine e Ed Rames per kafenenë qe ke hapur?   :buzeqeshje: 
 Per (DITA & FAMILY) po vazhdoj me kenget italiane...si te preferuarat e tyre.
Po shkruaj tekstet e dy kengeve qe po degjoja sot nga Lucio Battisti. 
Mendoj qe jane 2 kenget e tij me te bukura. 

              Non e Francesca

Ti stai sbagliando chi hai visto non è,
non è Francesca.
lei è sempre a casa che aspetta me
non è Francesca.
se c'era un uomo poi
no, non può essere lei.
Francesca non ha mai chiesto di più
chi sta sbagliando son certo sei tu.
Francesca non ha mai chiesto di più
perché lei vive per me.
come quest'altra è bionda però
non è Francesca.
era vestita di rosso, lo so,
non è Francesca.
se era abbracciata poi no, non può essere lei
Francesca non ha mai chiesto di più
chi sta sbagliando son certo sei tu.
Francesca non ha mai chiesto di più
perché lei vive per me.


           Anna

Hai ragione anche tu
cosa voglio di più
un lavoro io l' ho
una casa io l' ho
la mattina c'è chi mi prepara il caffè questo io lo so
e la sera c'è chi non sa dir di no.
Cosa voglio di più, hai ragione tu
cosa voglio di più, cosa voglio?
Anna,
voglio Anna.

Non hai mai visto un uomo piangere,
apri bene gli occhi sai perché tu ora lo vedrai
apri bene gli occhi sai perché tu ora lo vedrai se tu
non hai mai visto un uomo piangere
guardami, guardami.  (Sa bukur e kendon kete pjese! )
Anna,
voglio Anna.


Ho dormito lì
fra i capelli suoi
io insieme a lei
ero un uomo
Quanti e quanti sì
ha gridato lei
quanti non lo sai
ero un uomo.

Cosa sono ora io
cosa sono mio Dio
resta poco di me
io che parlo con te
io che parlo con te di
Anna,
Anna,
voglio Anna,
voglio Anna,
voglio Anna...

----------


## Ihti

O Braro, po kenget, ariet dhe senatat, nuk i rradhit dot ne nje kategori apo jo?

I adhuroj ariet e permendura me siper.

Po shtoj Muoio Disperato, --Mario Cavaradossi--Tosca

Dhe me e embla --Casta Diva

----------


## MI CORAZON

Michael Junior ( Verschuere) lindi ne prill te vitit 1986 ne Eernegem te Belgjikes. Muzika eshte pasioni i tij. Eshte mjaft i talentuar, gje qe mund te jete e trasheguar nga gjyshja e tij  e cila ka qene kengetare ne opera. 
Helmut Lotti shume i impresionuar nga zeri i tij e fton ate te kendojne duet " Panis Angelicus" ne  Koncertin per Krishtlindje .
Ky ishte hapi i pare i Michael-it ne boten e enderruar, ne ate te muzikes.
Gjate kohes se luftes ne Kosove ai kendoi " Maak een beetje plaats voor mij"  (Make some room for me) , ne nje koncert bamiresie qe organizoi televizioni Belg ne ate kohe, ku pushtoi zemrat e e degjuesve me kete version te mrekullueshem te John Hiatts " Have a little faith in me".
Vjen me vone e pakrahasueshmja kenge "Il Mondo" ne italisht.
 Michael kendon ne disa gjuhe...italisht, anglisht, frengjisht, gjermanisht dhe spanjisht.

Kenget me te preferuara per mua jane:
"Il Mondo"
"Santa Lucia"
"Ich Liebe Dich"
"Friends"  ( duet me Helmut Lottin)

Me poshte nje foto e tyre se bashku...

----------


## MI CORAZON

Michael Junior

----------


## heret a vone

Brari, e shof qe ke ven kushte me hy ne kete oden tende, megjithate une dhe pse bej pjese ne ato"kalamojat" pa vesh muzikor po bej prove te hyj njehere te vetme ketu... vetem sonte...

Me pelqejne shume kenget e Boney M gati te gjitha, por ne mendje me ka ngelur kenga me titull Rasputin, it's great song

Boney  M   RASPUTIN

There lived a certain man in Russia long ago 
He was big and strong, in his eyes a flaming glow 
Most people looked at him with terror and with fear 
But to Moscow chicks he was such a lovely dear 
He could preach the bible like a preacher 
Full of ecstacy and fire 
But he also was the kind of teacher 
Women would desire 

RA RA RASPUTIN 
Lover of the Russian queen 
There was a cat that really was gone 
RA RA RASPUTIN 
Russia's greatest love machine 
It was a shame how he carried on 

He ruled the Russian land and never mind the czar 
But the kasachok he danced really wunderbar 
In all affairs of state he was the man to please 
But he was real great when he had a girl to squeeze 
For the queen he was no wheeler dealer 
Though she'd heard the things he'd done 
She believed he was a holy healer 
Who would heal her son 

(Spoken :buzeqeshje:  
But when his drinking and lusting and his hunger 
for power became known to more and more people, 
the demands to do something about this outrageous 
man became louder and louder. 

"This man's just got to go!" declared his enemies 
But the ladies begged "Don't you try to do it, please" 
No doubt this Rasputin had lots of hidden charms 
Though he was a brute they just fell into his arms 
Then one night some men of higher standing 
Set a ****, they're not to blame 
"Come to visit us" they kept demanding 
And he really came 

RA RA RASPUTIN 
Lover of the Russian queen 
They put some poison into his wine 
RA RA RASPUTIN 
Russia's greatest love machine 
He drank it all and he said "I feel fine" 

RA RA RASPUTIN 
Lover of the Russian queen 
They didn't quit, they wanted his head 
RA RA RASPUTIN 
Russia's greatest love machine 
And so they shot him till he was dead 

(Spoken :buzeqeshje:  Oh, those Russians...

----------


## Dita

Brar i mire,

te siguroj se do te me kesh pjesmarrese te rregullte te kafenese, edhe sikur te jete krejt bosh  :buzeqeshje:  

Po sjell si dhurate per inaugurimin e saj kengen:

*Let the sunshine in* nga filmi i famshem (anti-lufte) "HAIR"


*Let the Sunshine In*
From Hair, lyrics by Gerome Ragni & James Rado

We starve-look
At one another
Short of breath
Walking proudly in our winter coats
Wearing smells from laboratories
Facing a dying nation
Of moving paper fantasy
Listening for the new told lies
With supreme visions of lonely tunes

Somewhere
Inside something there is a rush of
Greatness
Who knows what stands in front of
Our lives
I fashion my future on films in space
Silence
Tells me secretly
Everything
Everything

Manchester England England
Manchester England England
      Eyes look your last
Across the Atlantic Sea
      Arms take your last
      embrace
And I'm a genius genius
      And lips oh you the
      doors of breath
I believe in God
      Seal with a righteous kiss
And I believe that God believes in Claude
      Seal with a righteous kiss
That's me, that's me, that's me
      The rest is silence
      The rest is silence
      The rest is silence

Singing
Our space songs on a spider web sitar
Life is around you and in you
Answer for Timothy Leary, dearie

Let the sunshine
Let the sunshine in
The sunshine in
Let the sunshine
Let the sunshine in
The sunshine in
Let the sunshine
Let the sunshine in
The sun shine in...



Pershendes dhe eksperten e muzikes/filmave MI CORAZON. Brar, te shkofte puna mbare me kafenene  :ngerdheshje:

----------


## Brari

Thxx per pjesmarrje dhe pasurim te repertorit me  muzik  "spejshell".

Her Vona edhe une e kam te preferuar grupin Bonyem. 
Thx Hervona..e shikon  qe ste gjen gje kur merr pjese ne diskutime me shoqerine.. Ja keshtu bashk  ti kalojme kto shekuj qe zoti na i dha.. me muzik dhe mendime te bukura..e buk misri djath qep e voj ulliri ne pjat me rigon.. sa e mire je ti kur  do !

Corazon..une ala nuk e kam degjuar kte djalin e vogel.
Kendon si Hozelito ky?
Me befasove me Majkllin e vogel. Thxx..

Ihti !

Nuk po i ndajme gjinite. Edhe vet kengetaret e medhej sot i perziejne ato.
Pavarotti  psh sic kendon Toscen (kavaradosin) kendon dhe My way-in  ..Edhe Lotti kendon Oci cjornaja dhe greenleves si dhe klasike nga operat.edhe Zukero kendon Nabukon e perpunuar..edhe Bocelli me Sarah  Braightman etj etj.
Mjafton te jete e bukur..


Cdo te mire mikesha e miqa...

----------


## forsajt

Shikjoni mer shikjoni, qeka hap kafene BRARI e una spaskom marr vesh hic. 
Braro ti duhet me vu ca edvertajsment. 
Une kafen sapo e piva ne Rogner, po po hyj sa per I dore muhabet. Konget ma nalt shume te bukra jon, por mu ka gjithe diten qe mka met ne mendje konga:

Sec po bin tri dajre mi none
Te tria njisoooooooooooj, 

Kam qene I dasem mbrome, dasem tironse, e u shkelyn mileti tu kercy napolonin.

Brena temes jom. Muzike botenore, ene shqipja pjese e botes osht.

Une tani jam tu nigju Eros Ramazzoti e Tina Turner. I here tjeter kom me ju bo I liste me konge taljone tuj fillu me Luna Vagabonda. Noten, e pse noten, e mir pra mo

----------


## MI CORAZON

Nikolai Baskov - tenori brilant i Teatrit Bolshoi .
 Kenga e kenduar prej tij "SCHARMANKA" eshte nje nga kenget e mija te preferuara.  Ka nje ze te arte. E dini ju c'eshte ari? Ashtu e ka ai zerin... :buzeqeshje: 
Bukur kendon edhe kenget:
"Amore cosi grande "
" Ochi chernye"

----------


## Dita

Pershendetje grupi  :buzeqeshje:  

Per italianet Adriano Celentano dhe Lucio Battisti disa muaj me pare, kur vapa e veres te mbyste, e mora mundimin te mblidhja informacion e te nisja dy tema ne te cilat pjesmarrja nuk qe e ulet.
Ndaj eshte me vend per ata qe duan te dine me shume per ta dhe nuk kane levizur deri nga faqet e fundit te ketij forumi, qe t'i sjell ketu ato dy linke.


*Lucio Battisti*

http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...Lucio+Battisti


*Adriano Celentano*

http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...iano+celentano



Prej Lucio-s po sjell sot: 

*Pensieri e parole*

Che ne sai di un bambino 
che rubava 
e soltanto nel buio giocava 
e del sole che trafigge i solai 
che ne sai 
e di un mondo tutto chiuso 
in una via 
e di un cinema di periferia 
che ne sai della nostra 
ferrovia che ne sai 

Conosci me, la mia lealta' 
tu sai che oggi morirei 
per onesta' 
conosci me il nome mio 
tu sola sai 
se e' vero o no 
che credo in Dio 

Che ne sai tu di un campo 
di grano 
poesia di un amore profano 
la paura d'esser preso per mano 
che ne sai 
l'amore mio 
e' roccia ormai 
e sfida il tempo e sfida 
il vento e tu lo sai 

Davanti a me 
c'e' un'altra vita 
la nostra e' gia' finita 
e nuove notti e nuovi giorni 
cara vai o torna con me 
davanti a te 
ci sono io 
dammi forza mio Dio 
o un altro uomo 
chiedo adesso perdono 
e nuove notti e nuovi giorni 
cara non odiarmi se puoi 

Conosci me 
quel che darei 
perche' negli altri 
ritrovassi gli occhi miei 
che ne sai di un ragazzo 
che ti amava 
che parlava e niente sapeva 
eppure quel che diceva chissa' 
perche' chissa' 
adesso e' verita' 

Davanti a me 
c'e' un'altra vita 
la nostra e' gia' finita 
e nuove notti e nuovi giorni 
cara vai o torna con me 
davanti a te 
ci sono io 
dammi forza mio Dio 
o un altro uomo 
chiedo adesso perdono 
e nuove notti e nuovi giorni 
cara non odiarmi se puoi





Nga Adriano:

*Storia d'amore*

Tu non sai
cosa ho fatto quel giorno
quando io la incontrai
in spiaggia ho fatto il pagliaccio
per mettermi in mostra agli occhi di lei
che scherzava con tutti i ragazzi
all'infuori di me.
Perché, perché, perché, perché,
io le piacevo.
Lei mi amava, mi odiava,
mi amava, mi odiava,
era contro di me,
io non ero ancora il suo ragazzo
e già soffriva per me
e per farmi ingelosire
quella notte lungo il mare
è venuta con te.
Ora tu vieni a chiedere a me
tua moglie dov'è.
Dovevi immaginarti
che un giorno o l'altro
sarebbe andata via da te.
L'hai sposata sapendo che lei, 
sapendo che lei
moriva per me
coi tuoi soldi
hai comprato il suo corpo
non certo il suo cuor.
Lei mi amava, mi odiava,
mi amava, mi odiava,
era contro di me, io non ero 
ancora il suo ragazzo
e già soffriva per me
e per farmi ingelosire
quella notte lungo il mare
è venuta con te.
Un giorno io vidi lei
entrar nella mia stanza
mi guardava,
silenziosa, 
aspettava un sì da me.
Dal letto io mi alzai
e tutta la guardai
sembrava un angelo.
Mi stringeva sul suo corpo,
mi donava la sua bocca,
mi diceva sono tua
ma di pietra io restai.
Io la amavo, la odiavo,
la amavo, la odiavo,
ero contro di lei,
se non ero stato il suo ragazzo
era colpa di lei.
E uno schiaffo all'improvviso
le mollai sul suo bel viso
rimandandola da te.
A letto ritornai
piangendo la sognai
sembrava un angelo.
Mi stringeva sul suo corpo
mi donava la sua bocca
mi diceva sono tua
e nel sogno la baciai

----------


## Dita

Yesterday, Let it be - Beatles

What a wonderful world - Louis Armstrong

Brothers in arms - Dire Straits




Per Aretha Franklin do te deshiroja te dija dicka me shume. 



Pershendetjen per sot me:


*Strangers in the night (Frank Sinatra)*


Strangers in the night exchanging glances
Wond'ring in the night
What were the chances we'd be sharing love
Before the night was through.

Something in your eyes was so inviting,
Something in you smile was so exciting,
Something in my heart,
Told me I must have you.

Strangers in the night, two lonely people
We were strangers in the night
Up to the moment
When we said our first hello.
Little did we know
Love was just a glance away,
A warm embracing dance away and -

Ever since that night we've been together.
Lovers at first sight, in love forever.
It turned out so right,
For strangers in the night.

----------


## Eni

Une mbaroj per Xhelozine e Celentanos.... 

_Amica mia,
quanto costa una bugia
un dolore che dividiamo In due,
tra noi la gelosia
quando arriva non va più via
col silenzio tu mi rispondi che,
col tuo pianto tu mi rispondi che
coi tuoi occhi tu mi rispondi che lo sai.
etc etc....
_



Gelosia


Non ho nessuno a parte te
che mi ha tradito come sai
io mi sento un'auto che non ha,
non ha più il motore
e mi sento un uomo che vivrà,
nel suo dolore
nel dolore
solo nel suo dolore ormai.
Eppur mi sento forte, sai
sarà perché non odio mai
di certo non dovrei soffrir così,
così inutilmente
solamente perché hai detto un si
stupidamente,
stupidamente
con il cervello assente.
Amica mia,
quanto costa una bugia
un dolore che dividiamo in due,
tra noi la gelosia
quando arriva non va più via
col silenzio tu mi rispondi che,
col tuo pianto tu mi rispondi che
coi tuoi occhi tu mi rispondi che lo sai.
La gelosia più la scacci
e più l'avrai
tu eri mia
di chi sei più no lo sai
complicità
ma che gran valore ha,
sincerità
che fortuna chi ce l'ha.
E' qui il serpente,
è arrivato
è qui seduto in mezzo a noi
lui ti mangia il cuore come fosse
un pomodoro
così diventi pazzo tu
o come un toro
come un toro
purtroppo non ragioni più.
Amica mia,
quanto costa una bugia
un dolore che dividiamo In due,
tra noi la gelosia
quando arriva non va più via
col silenzio tu mi rispondi che,
col tuo pianto tu mi rispondi che
coi tuoi occhi tu mi rispondi che lo sai.
La gelosia più la scacci e più l'avrai
tu eri mia
di chi sei più non lo sai
complicità
ma che gran valore ha,
sincerità
che fortuna chi ce l'ha.

----------


## Brari

E ju lumte penda ciftelia dhe dajret.

U mblodhen  Vesh-muzikalistet..hmmmm..

Po dy kenge tonat po i kujtoj sot.

Mesnate..Vacja..dhe Jeto..Ardush gjebrushi..

Ate Francesken  e batistit ku ta degjojme..apapa e bukur eshte..

----------


## Dita

Brar,

ate Francesken apapapapa ta gjeta se ku mund ta degjosh. Do te shkosh ne linkun e meposhtem, vetem se per ta degjuar duhet te kesh versionin e ri te Real Player.

Shiko. Ke dy versione, njerin kengen e kenduar nga ZOTERIA Lucio B. dhe tjetren vetem muziken per te bere karaoke.
Tekstin e ke me lart, keshtu qe degjim e kendim te mbare.



http://www.calshop.biz/musica_midi_e...difilesemn.htm


(Do zbresesh tek germa *N*



Nga Vacja po shtoj edhe "Djaloshi dhe shiu". I ka terbuar njerezit dikur. E ke tek faqja e muzikes se albasoul-it. Maestro ka qene dhe ajo. Te tjeret po i leme per dite tjeter  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## MI CORAZON

Ditkë moj! 
Ju te Europes duhet te jepni informacione me shume per sa i perket muzikes klasike. Dua te them, dicka per koncertet qe organizohen, operat , baletet...
Ne kete menyre une psh qe jam ne CUBA, marr vesh se c'behet atje, njihem me kengetare te rinj te muzikes klasike ose instrumentiste nga ata më virtuozet..( se kushedi na del edhe fati ashtu).
Do doja te veçoja sonte  Itzhak Perlman me nje kompozim te John Williams ( kolone zanore e filmit "Lista e Shindlerit) qe per mua mbetet kryeveper. 
Doja te sillja ketu nje biografi te Perlman-it, po ngaqe nuk di anglisht, ishte i veshtire perkthimi.
Gjithashtu vecoj pianistet  Peter Taussig dhe gjeorgjianin e ri Peter Dmitriev qe per mua eshte kenaqesi t'i degjosh ne pjese nga Bach dhe Bethoveen.
Ju drejtova Ditës , por kjo ishte per te gjithe ju " Pro - Irakenët"!
 :perqeshje:

----------


## Dita

MI CORAZON,

surpriza e pare: Ti jeton ne KUBEEEEEE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Te keqen e Evropes moj cupe, cike, koce, cuce, vajze!!!




> njihem me kengetare te rinj te muzikes klasike ose instrumentiste nga ata më virtuozet..( se kushedi na del edhe fati ashtu).


supriza e dyte: ti jeton ne ambient muzikor klasik.....mos je muzikante vete????


Po te hiqesha se jam njohese e mrekullueshme e muzikes klasike, per me teper e muzikanteve te sotshem do te mashtroja, ndaj ne menyre modeste te pergjigjem se jam thjesht degjuese. POR, kerkesen tende do ta mbaj parasysh dhe do te te njoftoj. 


A e njeh kete faqe ne internet:

http://www.classicalarchives.com/artists/


Ne te do te gjesh virtuazote qe ti kerkon. Nje pjese te mire pjeseve qe kane luajtur mund t'i degjosh direkt pa u regjistruar, nese do te terheqesh krejt albumet e tyre, te duhet te besh nje regjistrim qe kushton *$ 25* ne vit.

Po kete e njeh?

http://www.sonyclassical.com/listen/radio_idx.html

ketu do te gjesh nga Itzhak Perlman, mes te tjereve.

Dhe..........MESO ANGLISHT se nuk e ke punen mire. Heret apo vone do te te kthehet ne domosdoshmeri.






Nuk kisha vene re pjesmarrjen e Shigjetes ketu tek tema e Brarit. Nje pershendetje speciale per shigjeten, moderatore e letersise dhe ketu tek muzika!

Po keshtu pershendetje per Enin, Shpirtin e Lire qe u bashkua dje!


Dhe per te gjithe sot kam zgjedhur:



*Suspicious Minds (ELVIS PRESLEY - the KING!)*


We're caught in a ****
I can't walk out
Because I love you too much baby

Why can't you see
What you're doing to me
When you don't believe a word I say?

We can't go on together
With suspicious minds
And we can't build our dreams
On suspicious minds 

So, if an old friend I know
Drops by to say hello
Would I still see suspicion in your eyes?

Here we go again
Asking where I've been
You can't see these tears are real
I'm crying 

We can't go on together
With suspicious minds
And we can't build our dreams
On suspicious minds 
Oh let our love survive
Or dry the tears from your eyes
Let's don't let a good thing die

When honey, you know
I've never lied to you
Mmm yeah, yeah

----------


## MI CORAZON

E ndiej te nevojshem kete sqarim....
Jetoj ne Florida , por  Kubën e kam afer...
Nuk jam pianiste profesioniste, por nje piano e kam blere...(shkryth gishtat ndonjehere).
Anglisht di ( ka femer nga Tirana e Re qe s'di anglisht????) por e mohova ne postin e mesiperm....sepse me mire te me quanit "injorante" se sa "dembele femer" qe perton te  perktheje disa rreshta...
Si perfundim.....I LOVE CLASSICAL MUSIC !

Doni me per Belulin???   :buzeqeshje:

----------


## Brari

Per Belulin s'dum ma por per Belinin dhe shoket e tije duam...lol.

A e mbani  mend  filmin per Bellinin me Antonella Lualdin etj..?

Ah kjo anglishtja  c'na i ngatrron gocat e Tiranes re.

Corazon ti lov clasical Muzik po dhe ne Grupi jone te Lovim ty se je  "uj selite"  ketu.

Te pershendes ty dhe gocat muzikaliste me " Un bel  Vedremo" nga Madame Butterfly dhe nga Traviata me duetin " Un di felice".


C'do te mire!

----------

